# How's Your Christmas Shopping Progressing?



## Contused (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## PDaveAngel (Nov 7, 2021)

I love Christmas shopping
The best bit is buying the food
The next part is buying presents for everyone: Just buy books!
The really good bit is having tea when you're at home


----------



## Chris Hobson (Dec 1, 2021)

My wife hates wrapping presents but I quite enjoy it. So she does most of the shopping, mostly online nowadays, and I do the wrapping.


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 1, 2021)

Crazy time of year, rushing about fretting about day but we do it all again year after year.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 1, 2021)

We're boring but very reliable - we have neither the time nor the inclination to visit multiple retail outlets to obtain an exactly correct colour Tellytubby etc, so just provide a set amount of cash via bank transfer which relates to their position in the pecking order and the parents of the younger ones can either use it for one specific item or put it towards something bigger, exactly the same as any of them can.

Myself I'm always quite happy to receive my presents without wrapping paper and just in the eg Cartier box ........


----------



## Gwynn (Dec 2, 2021)

All done, even in self isolation...from the comfort of my own sofa. Just ordered the last stuff from Amazon this morning at 5am.

I do like Christmas especially seeing peoples faces light up when opening presents. This year will be especially good with my daughters daughter...3 yrs old.

Now it's just a very few Christmas cards to get sorted. Oh, and careful consideration over the festive food. At the moment we are not having turkey (very expensive, but I like it, but, but my daughter and her family are vegans, so it's the M&S pulled beef thingy this year)


----------



## C&E Guy (Dec 2, 2021)

Don't have many family/relations so don't have to buy that many presents.

So far, the Delivery Men have been busy as most things ordered on-line.

Mrs C&E and daughter went to a big shopping mall last Friday night expecting it to be mobbed but it was actually quiet.


----------

